# Sobre software para w810 (SE)



## SPACE BOY (Mar 7, 2009)

hola muchachos de esta prestigiosa comunidad donde pocos son los que llegamos a toparnos con estas paginas donde la cordialidad siempre es aceptada. Mi problema de hoy es si es que hay un software o programa destinado a convertir cualquier tipo de archivo un ejemplo son avi,mpeg,mpg4,dvd en fin pero que estos archivos se transformadorrmen a mp4 manteniendo su buena calidad de imagen todos saben que este problema se resuelve con programas marca chanchito que lo que hacen es trasformar estos archivos a 3gp lo cual es muy horrible pero es muy comun, pero he visto videos en formato mp4 que tiene buena calidad de imagen sonido y tamaño espero que me comprendan recien me compre este modelo de celular unos 350$ y solo permite esta clase de formato en video por favor una ayuda con este problema


----------



## snowboard (Mar 7, 2009)

Hola
Un reproductor de  MP4 que compró mi hijo venía con este software de conversión:

No sé si sea lo que necesitas pero lo he usado para pasar de algunos formatos (.AVI, .MPEG...) a MP4.
Lo mas importante es cuando escribas el nombre del archivo destino tienes que poner la extensión .MP4.

saludos


----------



## SPACE BOY (Mar 8, 2009)

gracias por el programa recien voya ensayarlo 

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## SPACE BOY (Abr 4, 2009)

hola amigo tanto tiempo sin aparecerme es que los examenes me tenian muy apretados pero quiero comentarte que tu programa no ejecuta me sale una advertencia de (error catastrofico)


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Abr 4, 2009)

proba con el total video converter
lo compraste a 350? donde? 
gracias


----------



## SPACE BOY (Abr 5, 2009)

si he ensayado gracias.....pero tiene un incoveniente cuando envio el archivo ami celular, lo ejecuta muy lento parece un efecto en 3gp solo con buena calidad de imagen..... bueno lo compre aca en santa cruz- bolivia ......saludos porfa que sea un software confiable


----------

